

Ask HN: which web-based client/invoice management app do you use? - koichirose

Being a freelancing web developer I'm exploring solutions to manage my clients and projects. Invoice management and a mobile interface (I have an Android phone) would be a nice plus.<p>Argentum (http://www.argentuminvoice.com/) doesn't seem to have a mobile interface nor does Ofuz (http://www.ofuz.com/).
But they both seem to fit my needs.<p>Thank you
======
matthewboh
SugarCRM

